

Electronic Arts sues Zynga, says it copied 'The Sims Social' - factorialboy
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/tech/software/electronic-arts-sues-zynga-says-it-copied-the-sims-social/articleshow/15344469.cms

======
jsmcallister
Mo money mo problems

